# should keep asking him to forgive me , or it is aleardy late ?????!!!!



## jennifer22009 (Sep 19, 2009)

please i dont know what to do ?!

he dosnt want to forgive me and he said it is over 

to understand well so that u can answer me please read my thread tittled 
i am broken and i regret !! he will divorce me 

so that u can understand the story 


i call him and he said he will divorce me no way , 
should i stop calling him because no way or still there is a chance ?!!!


----------



## zengoddess (Sep 20, 2009)

Stop calling him. Leave him alone and give him some space. It's hard but no contact and silence is the way to get him curious about you.

PM me if you want personal help from a coach. You can work it from your end to make him fall in love with you again. Pleading, begging, negotiating won't do it, believe me I've been there. Only by working on yourself and focus on yourself you can get him back.

You need to have your self-esteem back, that way he'll be attracted to you again.

It's a long, arduous process but it's doable. Right now you're hurting bad, I know it, but you can cut through this process much sooner with expert help. I wish I had done what I'm doing now much earlier, would have saved me the heartache.


----------



## jennifer22009 (Sep 19, 2009)

thank u dear i am so thankfull really , i did sent u a private message did u receive it ?


----------

